# Autotrail - Door Sticks - Don't Get Locked Out !!



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone had problems with the entrance door on Autotrail - we have a Cheyenne 696G registered 05. The door has two catches, one at the top and one at the bottom, and the one at the top sticks and we get shut out !! After a couple of months the door dropped and stuck out a bit at the bottom, back to dealer, problem solved, for a few months! We don't know what is wrong with it but the top catch sticks and if you are outside you cannot open the door, so we have to gain entry via the cab. This could be a problem if the cab doors were locked and you were outside without the key. We have been to the Stratford show this weekend and have spoken to three people who have a similar problem, another person had only just picked his van up and the catches on his door are quite firm at the bottom but the ones at the top of the door wobble about so he will probably have problems as well. Someone else who we spoke to knew somebody who had to gain entry via the locker box which was obviously unlocked and crawl through under the seat, must have been a lot thinner than me !!! Anyway we are due to have it serviced in the next few weeks so will get the door done again and hopefully solve the problem. If anybody knows what causes this please let me know.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have the same problem with the door of our van ( dealer badged Elddis Autoquest) and with the same type that we had before this one. Both have been back to the dealer to "loosen" but this does not last. It seems to be a feature of the metal catches and the fact that the door moves when the van flexes.

If you are prepared to really apply some force then it will usually open but a) I can't apply that much force and b) if I could, I wouldn't want to in case I damage something.

Touch wood we've not been caught outside unable to get in ( like you we can go through the cab) but I can see it happening....!

G


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Lizziec

Yes have the same problem we also have an Autotrail 696G on a 05 plate and within the first few months the top set of door locks became loose and fell inside the door frame, this i am told by a dealer in Plymouth is common at the moment as the locks are being fitted at the factory without locktight being used to the bolts. After 2 weeks of the door being repaired the door seal now has a large gap at the top and can sometimes stick inplace when trying to enter simular to yours. The matter is being looked into by the dealer and hopefully the problem should be rectified in the near future.

Incidently my water pump in consistently 'chasing', resulting in low pressure, noise and running on all due to the water pipes (flexey tubing) being fitted far to tight and in two places at right angles to themselves, this problem is also being rectified in the near future.


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Is this the Remis door with a sliding window? If so, I have had the same problem; I thought I would take a look inside the door. When I removed all the screws joining the plastic inner moulding to the door, I found that the moulding appears to be bonded to the outer, round the window. So no further progress. I have taken to carrying a key at all times, on a neckchain!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We had the same problem on our Autotrail Apache 670, probably the same type of door. 

I keep the locks well lubricated with a teflon spray made for bikes and a smear of grease on the catches. 

Seems to solve it so far. 

Trevor


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

we had a similar problem where the central locking was locking the door but not opening it. Have had repair to the sticking door fixed twice.

Putties


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*Autotrail - sticking door*

Thanks for all your replies. My husband and myself have spent about two hours today, loosening the screws and sliding them about and have finally managed to lift the door, and it now closes and opens OK, but for how long we shall have to wait and see. I expect it will happen again, the door had actually dropped and on closer inspection the top bolt was dropping into its place in the lock thingy, but would not come back out and we were a bit worried about actually pulling the door handle off if we pulled it too much, so it had to be shoved really hard from the inside to open it. The problem is that once you start loosening the screws the door drops even further and it obviously needs someone to hold it up but it is quite a heavy door so we enlisted the help of a neighbour.

We too have our keys on a thing round our neck, luckily !!


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

I have a 05 dakota , no problems yet but beware of the caravan door locking you out , its happened to other owners when ive been on ralleys
apparently when the cab doors are locked the central locking will lock the caravan door if you close it , i always carry my keys with me now .Oh by the way if you have the gas bottle compartment door that is operated from the cab make sure the cable is lubricated and the locking mechanism is clean and lubricated or you may find the door flying open when on the road.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

When you guys have been locked out, can you get in with the habitation door key or do you need to get via the cab door and then open up from the inside.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Had this problem last summer - day we arrived on site in S of France. Bottom door pin assembly came loose, was wobbling around inside and not holding the door. Had to get in via cab.

Dealer fixed very quickly on return, no problem since. Interesting to see it is a common issue.

Kevin


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Are you all aware of the security problem with the door?
PM/email me and I will explain. 
I am not prepared to post the comment in the public domain.
Dennis


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a slightly different problem.

If the side door is shut too hard it automatically locks itself. The first time it happened the cab doors were locked and the keys were in the ignition. Luckily I was in the supermarket carpark only a mile (all uphill) from home, Managed to get my master key OK. Since then I make sure I always remove the keys from the ignition if I get out of the van for any reason.


----------

